# Moving to Malaysia and registering a company with a Malay spouse



## Jape (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello!

I'm looking to move to Malaysia in few years and start a business with my Malaysian spouse.

I'm basically looking for people who already went through this with registering a business and immigration who could give few pointers how to avoid basic hurdles along the way.

Looking info on things like:
- how did you handle the work visa? Using LTSVP?
- there are quite a few requirements in LTSVP for both foreigner and malaysian spouse. And being self employed through your own company probably changes the process quite a lot.​- any pointers about company registration?
- did you do everything by yourself or use some agent/company as help?​- company structure?​- what requirements did you need to fulfill? (paid up capital, etc...)​- what was the order of things you did this?
- visa before registering the company or other way around?​- this seems bit of an chicken and egg problem because you need an employer (your own company) before you can get work visa. And you can't really work before getting the visa...​
Thanks!


----------

